# Acrylic NOVICE - Which brands of paint?



## Frogg (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello!

I was looking at buying abstract art for my living room, and it can be so expensive I wanted to try having a go. I'm into interesting colours - limes, turqoise, violets etc - so these arent usually available in paint sets so I'm happy to do some mixing.
I'd like advice on brands paints please, and if people know of any good tutorials (youtube, books etc) where I can learn useful information about acrylic abstract art - I'd like to do abstract flowers and patterns etc.

Now as I'm a beginner I bought a cheapish set of Reeves acrylic paints so that I didnt have to worry about wasting paint on my amateur rubbish.

I'm finding it a bit tricky blending, and splashing the colour washes as when I mix this paint with water the pigments don't seem to stick, but if I add less water I don't get the effect I'm after - I think it could be the paint quality as well as my technique? Has anyone had this experience with Reeves paints? Could any of you offer reviews on other brands of paint where I might have better luck, and what your experiences are of the difference between different brands, without blowing budget - I've heard of "student" grades such as W&N Galleria? 

I'd also like a little advice about what the best kind of mediums to use, currently I've got reeves matte and gel mediums, I usually let them dry before applying paint on top - is there any advantage of more expensive mediums?

Thank you


----------



## Lauralight (Feb 20, 2013)

*Acrylics? Or Watercolors?*

Were you trying to work with watercolors? I've not experience really with acrylics but I was under the impression that you never add water to them, only to water colors? Gouach(sp?) and such?


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2014)

Golden and Tri Art are the most expensive. I started with Liquitex early 60s (that was about the only brand around then that was easily accessible) Liquitex is probably your best bet if you want to start out inexpensive - they even have a student version called "Basic" that I often use as background, first layer. There are several other brands that I know nothing about that are less expensive than Liquitex but they may be a disappointment compared to a quality paint like the above. After some experience try the Golden and Tri Art, small tubes or buy the liquid and mix with gel. You can also use the liquid with the regular paint, great mixers using only a drop or two to get more hues. A great book is "Color Mixing Recipes" by William Powell. He gives the correct amounts and colors to get 450 color combinations.
When you shop, like the Blick website or catalog, note the colors that come in the larger tubes, they are the ones most used and popular that will get you any color you want. The Powell book lists 30 colors most often used but you can learn color mixing by looking at the sets that Blick sells containing only 8 or so colors (Blick is a good paint too). In other words don't go and buy every color that is listed - start with a few and learn to mix, saves money and having to listen to a nagging wife


----------

